# muzzle break



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a savage 111 in 300 win mag. I love this gun and the recoil is fine for hunting but I would like to do some more long range shooting with this gun and after to many shots the recoil does start to make me flinch a little bit killing my accuracy. What are your thoughts on getting a brake put on. I know it will be louder and harder on the ears but the only time I will shoot it without hearing protection will be when hunting so only a couple shots a year. Any thoughts.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Besides adding a ton of noise I don't know how much less recoil you will attain, I have a brake on my BSA 06 and though its super light the noise makes the old eardrums ring for awhile and kicks like a mule, in fact it kicks worse then my 300. Don't know how much the added cost will be and how much long distance shooting you are planning to do but probably could buy a whack of ammo for what little you'll gain!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a .300 Winchester Magnum, Browning A-Bolt with the Answer System brake. I was hoping to be able to see impacts with 110-grain varmint loads but there's still too much recoil with a scope's high magnification. However, felt reoil is reduced to the point that even 180-grain hunting loads are no problem wearing only a t-shirt.

But, I would *never* again shoot it without hearing protection - hunting or otherwise. I say 'again" because I shot it once in Montana on a hunt and my ears are still ringing from the blast many years ago. My guide laughed when I said I was finished hunting, because I had no hearing protection. Not funny at all!

If you go with the brake, take my word for it: Always wear hearing protection. Now when I hunt with a ported handcannon or the .300 Win Mag, I wear those hearing protectors with the hard plastic band around my neck until it's time to shoot. They're quick and effective. Yes, it could blow a chance at game, but no animal is worth the price you'll pay for the rest of your life.

If you decide to get a brake, make sure to check them out first. Some designs are better than others. I had a Ruger in .300 Win Mag with Magnaporting and felt recoil was much greater than the Answer System.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Like Glen said, not all brakes are created equal, and you should always wear protection if you have one put on. Your only exception is to have your barrel threaded and have a screw on brake.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I was also debating getting a thread on break and using it to practise with and then getting a protector cap to switch it out with when I am hunting.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea, because the brake's not necessary afield.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a brake on a contender barrel and that is the only way I could keep a scope from losing its seal and needing to be sent back to the factory for repair. I agree with Don about not all are equal. When they are removed they would need to be resighted due to the recoil being felt will effect throwing of the the point of impact. I think that the Limbsaver recoil pad will remove more recoil than any thing out there. I put one on my 45-70 and had to ask my son when we were at the range if we had lightened the load in the rifle because it was so much lighter felt recoil. I have never owned a belted case and see no reason to start know.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My A-Bolt has the Sims Limbsaver recoil pad on it with the brake. Very good system, but I wouldn't know which has the greater effect on recoil reduction. It sure works like Knapper says.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a muzzle brake put on my slug barrel and one time it came off and I tried one round without it and it was quite different from with. The muzzle brake was silver sodiered on to make it long enough to make it within the law.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I have to second the hearing protection advice. When I was younger and reckless I would frequently shoot my 44 lever action without protection, and played guitar in a few bands that played pretty loud . Now I am without a good pecentage of my hearing, usually the first thing I say when anyone talks to me is "what?" Trust me, do what you can to protect what you can never get back.


----------

